# Washington Gas SCAM



## slseaweed

Anyone else keep getting call's from someone (obviously a foreigner who can barely speak english) asking to speak to the person responsible for their Washington Gas bill?  He then goes on to tell me that he wants to speak with me about a discount on my bill.  

The number shows up unknown.  The same dude has called me 4 days in a row.  I'm thinking of contacting Wash Gas and letting them know about it.  

It's obviously a scam because when I say hello it takes about 60 seconds for the person on the other end to connect to me.  And when I got nasty with him after the fourth phone call, he got VERY nasty back to me.  

No smart a$$ comments please.  I just want to know if anyone else is experiencing this.


----------



## becos

I have and he also asks for your account #


----------



## somdfunguy

Yeah, I told him the only kind of gas in my house is the natural kind.  He doesn't get it and then I explain we no longer have gas.


----------



## ICit

slseaweed said:


> Anyone else keep getting call's from someone (obviously a foreigner who can barely speak english) asking to speak to the person responsible for their Washington Gas bill?  He then goes on to tell me that he wants to speak with me about a discount on my bill.
> 
> The number shows up unknown.  The same dude has called me 4 days in a row.  I'm thinking of contacting Wash Gas and letting them know about it.
> 
> It's obviously a scam because when I say hello it takes about 60 seconds for the person on the other end to connect to me.  And when I got nasty with him after the fourth phone call, he got VERY nasty back to me.
> 
> No smart a$$ comments please.  I just want to know if anyone else is experiencing this.


  contact them


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

It sure sounds like a scam.  What did they ask you?  Did they say where they were calling from?


----------



## frequentflier

slseaweed said:


> Anyone else keep getting call's from someone (obviously a foreigner who can barely speak english) asking to speak to the person responsible for their Washington Gas bill?  He then goes on to tell me that he wants to speak with me about a discount on my bill.
> 
> The number shows up unknown.  The same dude has called me 4 days in a row.  I'm thinking of contacting Wash Gas and letting them know about it.
> 
> It's obviously a scam because when I say hello it takes about 60 seconds for the person on the other end to connect to me.  And when I got nasty with him after the fourth phone call, he got VERY nasty back to me.
> 
> No smart a$$ comments please.  I just want to know if anyone else is experiencing this.



We signed up with them for our new Solomons store and have received EIGHT of the exact same letters from them; same date and everything saying "the meter was not properly recording gas usage. This could mean that no gas is being used or that the meter is malfunctioning. It is necessary for us to inspect, please call us blah blah blah." They have sent the 1st bill  already and we had techs out on 2 occassions. The store has been vacant for a couple years which couple explain no usage...duh. 
On a bright note, the 2nd page is blank and has made some good scratch paper


----------



## BET

becos said:


> I have and he also asks for your account #


 
I have too.  Yes, someone with a foreign  accent who talks like he's reading a script.  He tells you if you give him your account number he can get you gas at a discount.  I explained to him that I'm on the "do not call" list and hung up on him.  Never heard back from him.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

I received the calls and did try to figure out what the deal was. The conversation stalled when I asked if he was tied into Washington Gas and acting with their permission why would he not already have my account number?

I called Washington Gas and made them aware. The person taking my call was attentive but not in a circle the wagons sort of way as expected.

I have a rule that serves me pretty well. I don't participate in anything offered to me by an unsolicited phone call.


----------



## Hodr

ProfMoneyWise said:


> I received the calls and did try to figure out what the deal was. The conversation stalled when I asked if he was tied into Washington Gas and acting with their permission why would he not already have my account number?
> 
> I called Washington Gas and made them aware. The person taking my call was attentive but not in a circle the wagons sort of way as expected.
> 
> I have a rule that serves me pretty well. I don't participate in anything offered to me by an unsolicited phone call.



Sounds like a good rule.

I could barely understand the guy, but he had all of my personal information and only wanted me to "verify" my account number. As soon as I rattled it off it occured to me that this was a probably a 3rd party gas supplier and he just switched me to his service (like changing your long distance carrier back in the day).

I immediately called Washington Gas and got an operator who did not speak with a foreign accent but was equally unintelligable.  

She indicated that 3rd party suppliers were known to be offering discounts on the gas only portion of the bill. She couldn't state wether or not they were tied to any regulatory practices for pricing (I.E. can they move to $100/therm after the second month, etc).

---EDIT BELOW---
Here is a link to a site where others have noted their issue with this company.
Ripoff Report | Smart One Energy LLC | Complaint Review: 813331


----------



## aps45819

I just got a call from a guy like that who wanted to confirm my appointment at the Bean Bldg tomorrow


----------



## czygvtwkr

Fart in the phone,  always works for me and it keeps people from wanting to borrow my phone.


----------



## RJO

I got the same phone call. Guy did have bad English however he didn't ask me my personal information or account umber or anything, he just said something about a discount and wanted to confirm I was the account holder. I called Washington gas and they said it was a company affiliated with them. I don't know what to say. He didn't get any personal information or account number from me and Washington Gas says its a company affiliated with them.


----------



## Beta84

Hodr said:


> Sounds like a good rule.
> 
> I could barely understand the guy, but he had all of my personal information and only wanted me to "verify" my account number. As soon as I rattled it off it occured to me that this was a probably a 3rd party gas supplier and he just switched me to his service (like changing your long distance carrier back in the day).
> 
> I immediately called Washington Gas and got an operator who did not speak with a foreign accent but was equally unintelligable.
> 
> She indicated that 3rd party suppliers were known to be offering discounts on the gas only portion of the bill. She couldn't state wether or not they were tied to any regulatory practices for pricing (I.E. can they move to $100/therm after the second month, etc).
> 
> ---EDIT BELOW---
> Here is a link to a site where others have noted their issue with this company.
> Ripoff Report | Smart One Energy LLC | Complaint Review: 813331



Strange.  I got a similar call and actually did it because I made sure they gave me all the details.  It sounds like a different situation though.  The call I received said they supply Washington Gas and I continued to get my gas bill via Washington Gas.  I think it was NOVAC or something.  They add a little thing on your bill that says you signed up for it.  It's a call from NOVAC and they said they worked with Washington Gas, but it's not like they hijacked my service.  I was offered a discount from the normal Washington Gas rates that would last for 1 year.  

Maybe there's a scam out there, I don't know, but I paid less for my gas than my neighbors and it was still Washington Gas.  I guess you just have to make sure you get all of the details and make sure what you're signing up for is legit.  

I have to say, the link you posted sounds like bullcrap.  There's no way that a phone call could suddenly indicate a contract where Washington Gas can't do anything to help you because they've "lost" your account and now it's with another company.  Washington Gas would probably say "oh we're sorry that happened let us fix that right away," especially if you claim the call never happened.  The account can't just magically go to another company.     Plus, isn't it like SMECO where only certain providers are in an area.  Is there anyone but Washington Gas down this way?  I don't even know.


----------



## ICit

I had two calls yesterday about this....


the second call i answered I started off by asking if he was calling about my Washingtion Gas.

he said yes... AND BEFORE he could say another word I went the eff off!!   Told him this was the third call from them.... I am not interested... and I dont use a lot of gas to heat my house  (highest gas bill was 22.00 and that has the monthly 10.00 fee for service)

and NEVER TO CALL BACK AGAIN!!!!!

Waiting for then next call again!


----------



## somdfunguy

Beta84 said:


> Strange.  I got a similar call and actually did it because I made sure they gave me all the details.  It sounds like a different situation though.  The call I received said they supply Washington Gas and I continued to get my gas bill via Washington Gas.  I think it was NOVAC or something.  They add a little thing on your bill that says you signed up for it.  It's a call from NOVAC and they said they worked with Washington Gas, but it's not like they hijacked my service.  I was offered a discount from the normal Washington Gas rates that would last for 1 year.
> 
> Maybe there's a scam out there, I don't know, but I paid less for my gas than my neighbors and it was still Washington Gas.  I guess you just have to make sure you get all of the details and make sure what you're signing up for is legit.
> 
> I have to say, the link you posted sounds like bullcrap.  There's no way that a phone call could suddenly indicate a contract where Washington Gas can't do anything to help you because they've "lost" your account and now it's with another company.  Washington Gas would probably say "oh we're sorry that happened let us fix that right away," especially if you claim the call never happened.  The account can't just magically go to another company.     Plus, isn't it like SMECO where only certain providers are in an area.  Is there anyone but Washington Gas down this way?  I don't even know.



You're correct. You are paying for the gas from a supplier. It is just energy choice. We went through it in the late 90s and there was just as much confusion then.


----------

